

Ask HN: What's your Postgres GUI Client? - hiharryhere

I&#x27;ve recently started using Postgres in place of MySQL which was in use at my last job. I really miss SequelPro (I use a mac) as it is MySQL only. Induction is a bit unstable for me so I have settled on Valentina Studio.<p>What do you use?
======
elchief
I use pgAdmin III

Some features I like:

* You can highlight code in the Query window and hit play and it only runs the highlighted code.

* You can export query results to CSV easily from the Query window File Menu.

* Stores history of commands run, can run them again with a click ("Previous queries" in Query window).

* Not all options are available by default. File > Options > Browser > Display to show more stuff.

* Can run EXPLAIN with a click.

I also sometimes use IntelliJ IDEA Ultimate which has a good SQL editor

------
gchandrasa
pgadmin,
[http://www.pgadmin.org/download/macosx.php](http://www.pgadmin.org/download/macosx.php)

